# Did Imperial Japan kill Dr. Kano in order to militarize the Kodokan?



## Makalakumu (Jan 28, 2006)

I read Dr. Kano's entry in Wikipedia and I was struck by this paragraph...



> Kano allegedly died of pneumonia in 1938, aboard the SS _Hikawa Maru_ after attending an IOC conference, promoting Judo as an Olympic sport. There is, however, growing evidence that he died actually of food poisoning. In the historical context, Japan was engaging in World War II, and the government had plans to turn the Kodokan into a military academy. Kano was outspoken in his opposition to this and he stated that there was no place for militarism in the Kodokan. After his death, a few weeks later, the Kodokan was indeed a military academy.


 
Did Imperial Japan order Dr. Kano's death in order to militarize the Kodokan?  Or is this another bit of bogus Wiki information?  Maybe I'm reading to much into this...but I think that Wiki's article hints at the possibility?


----------



## bignick (Jan 28, 2006)

Whoa...talk about a conspiracy theory.  I do not know enough about the cultural situation of Japan at that time period to even make a guess about this, interesting thought, though...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Whoa...talk about a conspiracy theory. I do not know enough about the cultural situation of Japan at that time period to even make a guess about this, interesting thought, though...


 
It is not outside of the realm of possibility, or even probability. Political assassination was high art in Japan during the 1920's and 30's. In fact, it was near anarchy. I don't know if there is any truth to this particular story, but I would NOT be surprised.


----------



## bignick (Jan 28, 2006)

Perhaps, but Dr. Kano was almost 80 years old at the time on a sea voyage.  If it  holds some truth, that is disappointing and somewhat sad.  Kano was a brilliant man, not just in the Budo either.  He revolutionized education and to think of what else he could have accomplished in the albeit little time remaining in his life leaves me wondering.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't buy it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 29, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I don't buy it.


 
How can we find a source for information in Wiki?  Shouldn't a claim like the above have a source?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> How can we find a source for information in Wiki? Shouldn't a claim like the above have a source?


 
I don't believe you can find a source as it is speculation on both sides.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2006)

An intersting opening question.  I have no idea but in politics i think anything is a possibility
It would be sad if this ever turned out to be true


----------

